# Q about Java Fern



## steviepc7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I have a java fern plant that I think is budding on one of the leaves. How do you propogate a java fern. It looks like a few black buds are hanging off of a leaf. Can I pull off the buds and plant them in my gravel?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Java ferns are easy to propagate.The little plantlets will soon start to grow some roots.Once it gets a few,you can gently roll it off the mother plant.It may take a bit,they are stuck pretty good.Just be gentle.Heres a few pics of mine with a plantlet ready to separate:


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I like to let the leaves get about an inch or so before I pluck them off. By then the roots are long enough to where you can fiddle with them and get the new plantlets to stick to things.

I like to try to make they're roots stick to the bottom (usually by pushing the roots a little into the gravel) for about a week, and the roots will grab a hold of some gravel and you can then let it use that as an anchor as the plant matures a little. Then just pluck those little pieces of gravel off, and tie the roots to a log or something with some fishing string (maybe bundle up a few new plants).

My 10 gallon is FULL of Java Fern plantlets right now that I'm waiting on to mature some, lol


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

a friend and i made this finding just last week! haha. good stuff.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah the little plants will just grow off the leaves of the larger plant. Ive turned 1 java fern in my 90 gallon into, like 15 for all my tanks.


----------



## slurik (Dec 19, 2010)

steviepc7 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a java fern plant that I think is budding on one of the leaves. How do you propogate a java fern. It looks like a few black buds are hanging off of a leaf. Can I pull off the buds and plant them in my gravel?


Yes.

Though you will find it will fare better from being on a log or rock, they absorb nutrients from their leaves, the root system is for connectivity to objects. Just use an elastic band, or use a piece of cotton thread, tie it down and watch it grow.


----------

